
Nvidia CEO says Moore’s Law is dead and GPUs will replace CPUs - jonbaer
http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-ceo-says-moores-law-is-dead-and-gpus-will-replace-cpus/
======
downrightmike
Yup and those pentium 4s will get to 10ghz inside of 3 years. wait..

